# The best way to hang peg board?



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to get organized, so i want to put up a 3'x 5' or so pegbord to get all that clutter off my work space. How did you do it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need to find a stud...*

Or two for that size, maybe three. Peg board needs to have a 1/4" gap behind it to allow for the hooks to "hook". So, you need to use the stupid little barrels that are made for it and fall off. Or hot glue some 1" sguare blocks with screw holes in the center on the pegboard, where your studs are so when you run the screws in they will go through the little blocks or strips and create the gap. Anything you want just so's there's a a gap behind it for these:


BTW If you don't attach it to the wall real good gravity will let you know.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I just ran a 1X2 laterally at the hight I wanted and one at the bottom. Screwed the peg board to them.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Last time I hung peg board I did the same as Gene. But I didn't even us 1x2's. More like 1x1's around the whole perimeter with some vertical ones about 3/4" wide run between the holes to prevent warping.

Bill


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Same as Gene,Easiest way,Just find the studs to mount the 1x2's to horizontally,then screw the pegboard to them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> Same as Gene,Easiest way,Just find the studs to mount the 1x2's to horizontally,then screw the pegboard to them.



I agree with Itchy, who agrees with Gene, and even Bill's method would work.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I agree with all the agree-ers! :thumbsup:

I took two long flooring planks I was using to make my work surface as cleats so I would be able to use pegs all over the board except the very top holes.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I mounted my pegboard the same way as Bill (dodgeboy77) with a couple of upgrades. I'm not a fan of peg board, although I know it is a necessary evil and I most certainly don't like the look of it. I used a white piece to match the walls and after the board was hung, I framed it with molding to make it a little more pleasing to the eye. I know that some would say that the moulding will take away some of the storage space on the peg board, but chances are, you will lost that area anyway, with the back bracing of the 1X2's. 









This is the only peg board that I have in my shop. It is 4' X 8'. You can see how it blends a little better into the wall instead of being a huge eye sore. You can also see the moulding frame around it. Sorry about the cluttered photo. My shop was a mess this day. (I hate clutter in my shop. Clutter in the shop is an accident waiting to happen)
Anyway, I hope this helps.
Ken


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I mounted my pegboard the same way as Bill (dodgeboy77) with a couple of upgrades. ..... (I hate clutter in my shop. Clutter in the shop is an accident waiting to happen)
> Anyway, I hope this helps.
> Ken


Nice looking shop! 

Thanks, all for the advice--I knew I needed a gap, just couldn't figure out how wide. 

So, cleat to studs, pegboards to cleats, run some down the sides for stability/warp control, and don't let gravity get the best of me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

*Ta-da!*

Done!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I mounted my pegboard the same way as Bill (dodgeboy77) with a couple of upgrades. I'm not a fan of peg board, although I know it is a necessary evil and I most certainly don't like the look of it. I used a white piece to match the walls and after the board was hung, I framed it with molding to make it a little more pleasing to the eye. I know that some would say that the moulding will take away some of the storage space on the peg board, but chances are, you will lost that area anyway, with the back bracing of the 1X2's.
> 
> View attachment 16157
> 
> ...


Hey ken looks like you may have room for 1 more screwdriver or so. If you need more room just box up some of those tools and send them here I have allot of room. I'm always looking to help a guy out. :laughing:


----------

